# grand rapids hudsonville holland zeeland



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

looking for work I have a F350 with a 9.2 boss v-blade wesport


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Give me a call, Chuck at 616-886-1506, always looking for good/reliable drivers.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Always looking for more drivers in Holland area, don't worry Bert, you still have as much as you can handle......

Chuck 616-886-1506


----------



## Summerlawn (Dec 28, 2004)

what do you pay your subs?


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

Do ya have my route ready Chuck


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bert - your route changed 6 times already.. I really haven't tried routing anything yet, still adding contracts, but should get something in the next week. I freakin got outa bed to salt the schools last nite, snow and ice down at my house but just 6 miles north, nothing. Welcome to west michigan.... Call me when you get a chance though..

Summerlawn - it all depends on experience, vehicle and equipment, give me a call.


----------

